# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Nützliche Erfindungen x 15



## krawutz (8 März 2021)




----------



## Suicide King (8 März 2021)

Die Garageneinfahrt ist schon heftig.


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2021)

Ein paar nützliche Sachen dabei


----------



## comatron (14 März 2021)

krawutz schrieb:


>



Ein siebenrädriger Dreitürer mit vier Achsen und Duallenkung.


----------



## Punisher (22 Aug. 2021)

lustige Bilder


----------



## Klaus999 (9 März 2022)

Einige davon sind sehr seltsam


----------



## ghdlghdlghdl (15 März 2022)

interesting pics danke!


----------

